
The Strange Reason Why Airplane Windows Are Round - DoreenMichele
https://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/why-are-airplane-windows-round
======
dudul
I think I recall reading that manholes are round for the same reason. More
resistant to erosion of the ground or something than square shaped holes.

~~~
petee
I believe they are also round so they can't fall into the hole if jostled
loose - a square can just fall through on an angle.

